# Looking for photo of grey horse with blue eyes



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you google grey horse blue eyes?

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6208/6026824625_eb5bac87d2_z.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Rancho Evergreen Clients


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I own a grey paint with two blue eyes....what are the pictures for?

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Applejack (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh wowee! These are beautiful!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

GA owns a going grey with blue eyes. I believe she thought it was rare in the other thread? I remember discussing it before...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Are they rare? I'm clueless. Haha. Alls I was told bout my guy is that is a 'grey and white paint with blue eyes'..hmph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There's a pinto at my barn who's pretty far along the graying process and has one blue eye. I wouldn't consider them rare, but most breeders who breed for pinto patterns avoid horses with gray.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Did you google grey horse blue eyes?
> 
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6208/6026824625_eb5bac87d2_z.jpg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes for some reason when i googled it i got a bunch of blue eyed horses but no greys


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I own a grey paint with two blue eyes....what are the pictures for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


personal curiosity i have never seen one.. and wondered how rare they were. we have a black leopard colt with blue eyes who will eventually grey. cant wait til he does as i think he will be stunning as his skin spots will show through...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He's neat! Ya I think my guy was born black or grey and greyed out? (Or whatever the technical term is) he has a white blaze and a pink nose but the skin on his body is grey besides his nose. He is flea bitten on his forehead, too. Not to mention the black spots on his hocks too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

If I remeber GW, you were gonna sell this cute boy? Did you change your mind?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

SaddleStrings said:


> If I remeber GW, you were gonna sell this cute boy? Did you change your mind?


 He is still for sale. The only foal I have left from this year. Apparently beauty attacks crazy.. I've had him sold to "a scam artist", a person who got checked into the loony bin (seemed nice when i first talked with her, than didnt contact me back for over a week than called back and said she was sorry her husband checked her into a loony bin!), than i had another lady who kept saying she wanted him ... than got wishy washy on me. Horse people are weird  

So for now he is mine  if someone comes along he can go.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> He is still for sale. The only foal I have left from this year. Apparently beauty attacks crazy.. I've had him sold to "a scam artist", a person who got checked into the loony bin (seemed nice when i first talked with her, than didnt contact me back for over a week than called back and said she was sorry her husband checked her into a loony bin!), than i had another lady who kept saying she wanted him ... than got wishy washy on me. Horse people are weird
> 
> So for now he is mine  if someone comes along he can go.


If I had the money, I'd take him


----------

